# Antique Scope?



## thelastlemming (Sep 11, 2009)

While helping to clear my Uncles attic after he passed, we found what is either an antique scope or replica, it resembles something that would have gone on a buffalo or civil war era rifle. 
The scope is gloss black, about 2' long and is a 15X. On the tube body is marked 
SPOT-SHOT
DAVIS OPTICAL CO.
WINCHESTER, IND.

Near the front of the scope its marked "50-yds. 100-yds. 200yds, or over" there is then an adjustable shade extending out over the lens marked 0-20 in increments of 5. the rear scope ring has target style windage and elevation "knobs built into it" also labeled 0-20

I'm unable to post pictures right now but thought that somebody might have some info on this scope, age, value, use ect.


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

Spot Shot is the scope model if you google "spot shot scope" you should find some good info. They were made by Davis Optical. They're about 50 years old.

Found this on the web.



> Posted - 02/19/2008 : 7:56:40 PM
> R.A. Litschert/Davis
> 
> By 1935, R.A. Litschert of Winchester, Ind., was marketing a series of scope attachments that raised the the magnification of several popular hunting scopes, turning them into target or varmint scopes. Starting in the mid-1940s, Litschert began offering a line of high quality target scopes. All featured coated optics and 1/4-minute, micrometer-click, adjustable mounts. Parallax adjustment was made by sliding the objective lens in a screw slot rather than by screwing the objective bell in or out on a section of threaded tube. The early scope came with either Litschert Model H (hunting) or Model T (target) mounts. The difference was that the T type had 1/4-minute click adjustments, while the H was without clicks adjustments. The buyer had a choice of fine or medium crosswire reticles. Lens caps, recoil spring, and sunshade all were standard. L.(sic)A. Litschert retired in 1961, selling the business to Myron Davis, who continued to manufacture Litschert's quality scopes as the Davis Optical Company. of Winchester, Indiana. The Davis Optical Co. is listed as a rifle scope supplier from 1970 until 1987 in Gun Digest.
> ...


http://ingunowners.com/forums/acces...nge_report_the_litschert_spot_shot_scope.html


----------



## big show (Sep 10, 2007)

A quick google search...

http://ingunowners.com/forums/acces...nge_report_the_litschert_spot_shot_scope.html


----------



## Doublegun (Jun 26, 2003)

Wow, you don't se Wincheser, Indiana fery often. I grew up in Winchester and played in the creek that ran behind his shop. From what I hear they were pretty good varmit and sniper scopes back in the day. Ironically, I have never actually seen one of his scopes.

I remember seeing the lights on in his shop in the late 60's early 70's but I have no idea when production ceased but I doubt they were made after the early-mid 70's.

Growing up Winchester was known for producing glass bottles for Anchor Hocking and for having the fastest 1/2 mile track in the country. Now I want to learm more about Litschert and his scopes.


----------



## Morrison1758 (Feb 19, 2013)

I have an RA Litschert Rifle Scope. My dad bought this about 1956. My dad used to shoot .22 match competition in the Flint Valley Rifle League. He had this scope mounted on a Winchester model 52 target rifle. I no longer have the model 52 but kept the scope. You asked about the value. I still have the original slip that came with the scope. The 10 power that I own is the SPORTSMAN and sold for $59 in 1956. The 15 Power that you mentioned is called the SUPER SPORTSMAN and sold for $75 in 1956. Their phone number was 45311 in 1956. They seemed to be excellent scopes. I have a Sharpshooter medal that my dad won from F.V.R. L. The sharpshooter medal was second place. The year was 1957.


----------

